
Mammoth moves: frozen cells come to life, but only just - lelf
https://phys.org/news/2019-03-mammoth-frozen-cells-life.html
======
vermilingua
Doesn’t this seem to imply that cryonics aren’t that farfetched? If 20,000yo
cells that are badly damaged can be almost-revived from being on ice, couldn’t
a well-frozen brain and body be restored?

Obviously there is some difference betweeen thawing a few cells in the
substrate of another organism; and reviving a whole being, but the chance
doesn’t seem to be zero.

~~~
wincy
My layperson understanding of it would be that reviving a cell would be like
finding a house 2,000 years from now that is preserved well enough that you
can get the lights to turn on if you hook up the power. Getting a brain to
turn on would be like finding an entire modern _city_ that’s preserved in
similar fashion. I may be wrong, but I think it’s a massive jump in
complexity.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Yeah, I think it's the jump between "we can entangle two atoms" and "Look! A
functioning transporter! Jump in!"

------
restalis
They attempted to _use parts_ of a frozen cell, not to revive it. What they
describe would be closer to cloning then anything else. I wonder here, what is
the current cloning rate of success for the procedure they tried here but with
fresh DNA? Is there enough experience with that to make sense taking on
damaged cells now?

------
HNLurker2
I would point to:
[https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Cryonics](https://wiki.lesswrong.com/wiki/Cryonics)

